
Playing the Birth and Death of Language in ‘Dialect’ - Pamar
https://waypoint.vice.com/en_us/article/playing-the-birth-and-death-of-language-in-dialect
======
sudoscript
It's kind of cool when board games are abstractions of real world patterns.
It's like you learn something about the world, about how it _really_ works,
when you play. Monopoly (capitalism) or Diplomacy (international relations)
are probably the most famous examples, but I'm sure there are so many more out
there like this one on language that I've never heard of.

------
throwaway7645
Game looks pretty cool

------
mrout
Okay, it sounds like it really affected the author or whatever. But I still
have no idea what the game is actually _about_ after reading this.

~~~
petecox
The funding page has more information. Players follow a scenario and
create/are given a vocabulary. The meaning of each word specific to each
player, creating dialects among the participants and exploring how language
evolves over time.

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thornygames/dialect-
a-g...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thornygames/dialect-a-game-about-
language-and-how-it-dies)

